# When can poppies be worn daily?



## observor 69 (26 Oct 2010)

When can poppies be worn daily?

The official start of the Poppy Campaign is the last Friday in October and runs until November 11. Presentations of the poppies to dignitaries - for example, the Governor General, the Lieutenant Governors and Premiers - are normally made in advance of the official campaign start date. The distribution of poppies to the general public commences on the last Friday of October and can be worn at any time after that date.

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/youth/sub.cfm?source=teach_resources/poppy


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Oct 2010)

I've always believed it to start on Nov 1, but then again the CoC is normally real quick to send out the poppy instruction for the year along with a timeline.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2010)

I always thought it was for two weeks before the date.


----------



## xena (26 Oct 2010)

I got out in 2000, but unless it's changed, you can start wearing a poppy in uniform on 28 Oct - two weeks prior to Remembrance Day.

It is (was) in the Dress Regs.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Oct 2010)

I try not to meddle in the fashion realm of the high-priced Sergeants-Major   

But I usually know it's time when I'm the only one not wearing one  :-[


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2010)

xena said:
			
		

> It is (was) in the Dress Regs.



Unless they've been updated, it states:



> The Remembrance Day poppy is authorized to be worn on all uniforms on Remembrance Day (November 11th) and for a *total of two weeks prior* to Remembrance Day.



Chap 3, Sect 7, Para 42.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Oct 2010)

As per the RCL, poppies will commence being distributed and worn effective 29/10/10 @ 11:00am


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Oct 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I try not to meddle in the fashion realm of the high-priced Sergeants-Major
> 
> But I usually know it's time when I'm the only one not wearing one  :-[



I'll be sure to have some spares for the officers.... ;D


----------



## Davionn (26 Oct 2010)

In Ontario, the Lieutenant Governor hosted a ceremony/reception titled “ Presentation of the first poppy” earlier today.  

As far as I know, such an event marks the time when others may begin to wear a poppy.


----------



## Occam (26 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I've always believed it to start on Nov 1, but then again the CoC is normally real quick to send out the poppy instruction for the year along with a timeline.



That was the date our BSM sent out, but we tend to march to a different drummer at Information Mismanagement Group.


----------



## 2010newbie (27 Oct 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> As per the RCL, poppies will commence being distributed and worn effective 29/10/10 @ 11:00am



Really?? I am scheduled to distribute poppies at my local Canadian Tire @ 10:00 am 29 Oct 10.....


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Oct 2010)

For MARLANT (which I assume is common):

UNCLAS MARLANTGEN 115/10
SUBJ: REMEMBRANCE DAY POPPIES
REF: A. DRESS INSTRUCTION A-AD-265-000/AG-001
1. REMEMBRANCE DAY POPPY IS AUTHORIZED TO BE WORN ON ALL UNIFORMS 
FROM THE *LAST FRIDAY OF OCTOBER (29 OCT 10) UNTIL REMEMBRANCE DAY 11 
NOV 10*
2.POPPIES ARE WORN AS FOLLOW:
A. NO 2, NO 2A, AND NO 2D (ALL ELEMENTS): CENTERED ON THE LEFT LAPEL 
ABOVE MEDALS (BELOW BRANCH/REGIMENTAL COLLAR BADGES)
B. NO 1A AND NO 3 ALL ELEMENTS: CENTERED ON THE LOWER LEFT LAPEL OF 
JACKETS (UNDER THE MOC CREST/BRANCH COLLAR DOGS)
C. NO 3A AND NO 3B ALL ELEMENTS: CENTERED ON THE LEFT POCKET FLAP
D. NO 3C, SWEATER AND WINDBREAKER ALL ELEMENTS: AT THE APPROXIMATE 
LOCATION OF THE TOP LEFT POCKET



PAGE 2 RCEOCEA5070 UNCLAS BBBB
E. GABARDINE (SERVICE TOPCOAT) ALL ELEMENTS: CENTERED ON THE LOWER 
LEFT LAPEL OF TOPCOAT
F. NO 5 NCD: AT THE APPROXIMATE LOCATION OF THE TOP LEFT POCKET, NO 
5A CENTERED ON THE LEFT POCKET FLAP
G. NAVY AND AIR FORCE ENVIRONMENTAL GORETEX PARKA, CANEX PARKA: 
CENTERED ON THE LEFT BREAST POCKET FLAP
H. ARMY AND AIR FORCE OPERATIONAL DRESS: TOP PORTION OF THE RANK
SLIP 
ON, JUST ABOVE THE RANK. THIS YEAR ONLY CNC PIN WILL BE REMOVED FOR 
THE DURATION OF POPPY CAMPAIGN AND REPLACED UPON COMPLETION
I. SUBMARINERS AND FIREFIGHTERS COVERALLS: CENTERED ON THE LEFT 
POCKET FLAP
3. *THE POPPY SHALL NOT BE AFFIXED TO THE UNIFORM WITH ANY ADORNMENT 
OTHER THAN THE PIN PROVIDED WITH THE POPPY*
4. CFB HALIFAX BCPO IS THE DRESS AUTHORITY FOR MARLANT.  QUESTIONS 
CAN BE DIRECTED TO HIS OFFICE AT LOCAL 721-8327 OR 721-8322
5.  POPPIES MAY BE PICKED UP AT THE FLEET CLUB OR LOCAL LEGION
6. UNITS ARE TO GIVE THIS MESSAGE WIDEST DISTRIBUTION


Note: My BOLDING - That means no little Canada flag pin in the centre of the the poppy holding it on (as annoying as the pins 'provided' may seem!)

Okay, who's up first for giving me s*** for posting an UNCLAS msg!


----------



## Danjanou (27 Oct 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Really?? I am scheduled to distribute poppies at my local Canadian Tire @ 10:00 am 29 Oct 10.....



Makes sense to me, 10:00 there wouild be 11:00 up here in Upper Canada


----------



## MPwannabe (2 Nov 2010)

I've noticed a real lack of poppies available this year so far. I've only seen them in one place: the recruiting office. None in Walmart or Canadian Tire, or grocery stores that I've seen.


----------



## dimsum (2 Nov 2010)

Timmies is usually a good place to get them.  But I haven't seen Cadets with the boxes around Comox/Courtenay though.  Strange.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (3 Nov 2010)

Holy Cow - Halifax is in bloom with them!..and what is even neater to see, there are younger people, not in any kind of uniform, giving them out.


----------



## 2010newbie (3 Nov 2010)

When I was handing them out last week, I had about 70% of the people that walked past me purchase one (not including ones that already had poppies). I was hoping for a higher average (maybe if I had my DEU's), but I'd guess at about $200 in donations in the two hours I was there. We'll see if that average changes tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (4 Nov 2010)

Here is a quick tip.  When you put the poppy on, thread the pin through the edge of the poppy.  I have been doing that for about 3 years and I have yet to lose one until they come off for the year.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (6 Nov 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> I've noticed a real lack of poppies available this year so far. I've only seen them in one place: the recruiting office. None in Walmart or Canadian Tire, or grocery stores that I've seen.



Really? I just dropped by the local mall a few days ago and every store had a box. Pretty good to see!


----------

